# Tufts Univ. Campus Security Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

The assigned area is the School of the Museum of Fine Arts. It's located between Louis Prang and Museum Road on the Fenway. I didn't know they were there!

Campus Security Officer
Institution:
*Tufts University*

Location:
Boston, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
07/14/2018

Type:
Full Time

*Description*
Public Safety supports the University community by providing various services and programs that contribute to maintaining campuses that are reasonably safe and secure. Developing a safe and secure environment in an academic institution is the responsibility of the entire community. Within our community, the Department of Public Safety is assigned the primary responsibility to identify programs, methods and approaches to assist the institution toward achieving a reasonably safe and secure environment. Therefore, the Department is expected to be the leader in this area.

The Department exists for one main purpose and that is to support the goals of the higher education community. It exists to assist those who seek and those who impart knowledge, as well as those who provide support to the mission of the institution. The Department endeavors to preserve an environment where diverse social, cultural and academic values are allowed to develop and prosper.

All members of the Department are expected to actively participate in the achievement of our goals and in the service of the University for it is only through our collective efforts that our mission will be accomplished.

Under the supervision of Police Operations this position will be to maintain security by providing appropriate screening of those who enter the building, conducting security patrols and acting as a liaison between Tufts Public Safety and Administrative personnel. Additionally, the CSO will be required to perform other duties assigned in support of the goals and responsibilities of the Department of Public Safety.

*Qualifications*

*Basic Requirements:*

Requires a High School diploma/GED with 0-1 years of related experience.
Must have a valid US Driver's license and up to date CPR certification (CPR instruction and certification will be provided if not already certified). Basic computer skills are necessary.
Must pass a background investigation of personal character, professional references and criminal record.
*Preferred Qualifications:*

1 to 3 years of related experience preferred.
*Special Work Schedule Requirements:*
May have to endure weather conditions if assigned to outdoor patrols. Mandatory overtime, evenings, weekends, schedule to be determined.

_*An employee in this position must complete all appropriate background checks at the time of hire, promotion, or transfer.*_

_Equal Opportunity Employer - minority/females/veterans/disability/sexual orientation/gender identity._

*Primary Location*: United States-Massachusetts-Mission Hill (Boston)

*Job*: Public Safety

*Organization*: Public Safety

*Employee Status*: Regular

*Schedule*: Full-time
*Application Information*
Contact:
Tufts University

Online App. Form:
http://tufts.taleo.net/careersection/ext/jobdetail.ftl?job=18001419&tz=GMT-05:00


----------



## cal1nu (Dec 17, 2007)

Anyone know the salary for this job? Does it have a overnight shift?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Always assume there is an overnight shift. Not every job is like mine, where you have to EARN you spot on the overnights. Some jobs, it's the land of newbies or punishment. My job, it's serenity, no matter how much busier we can be than the other shifts at times.

Salary? It's Tufts, you can bet it ain't going to be chump change.


----------

